
The Breakout List, 2017 - clbrook
https://breakoutlist.com/
======
laddng
"As a side note, if joining Amazon, go to AWS. If joining Facebook, go to the
AI lab or Oculus. If joining Alphabet, go to DeepMind."

I wonder who their target audience is - CS PhD from a top 5 school?

------
sage76
I'm wondering if people here disagree with any of the names on the list, and
if so, why.

